# Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?



## jim t

*Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Here's your chance to watch how it's done...

I'm hosting a party oneither Saturday April 25th or SundayApril 26th, with a lot of help from Chef Chris, we'll try to show you how it's done.

The party will be at my house, I've got an upscale kitchen, Chris has the knowledge, you guys bring the fish or whatever you'd like to see prepared and watch.

There's a pool and a pond... screened in enclosure, big screen TV, a couple kegs of beer, some booze, and you guys.

So,... I'm making a list... 

Are sail cats edible?

How about Bonita?

I've got one small grill, so another would be welcome, then, side dishes, fish, oysters, hamburger, steaks,fixens, etc.

All ya'll's invited, I'll nail down the date based on interest... right now I'm leaning toward Sunday so we can watch the race too.

Fire away with ideas...

My house is on the west side of P'cola, in the Perdido Bay Golf Club subdivision, near the bridge to Perdido Key.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Dylan

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Man, would love to come!


----------



## Splittine

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Im down for beer, oysters, and the race. I can pick up a sack or so.


----------



## Dylan

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

bump


----------



## badazzchef

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Yes Jim and I have been planning this for 3 years! It should rock! We want to decide edibility on a number of species of fish...you guys catch em and keep them fresh and we will do it!

I have 2 tabletop fryers that I will be bringing to the event...Jim also has a flat top griddle and he cooks with gas! We should be able to do a lot!

This is a seminar...I have not asked JoeZ yet but we do want to videotape it so there will be some moments of footage that all you rowdy fisherman may have to duck tape your mouths! Will burn that bridge later.

WE WANT SUGGESTIONS! Now is the chance for us to decide edibilty of certain fish...I saw that someone caught a pigfish the other day...most folks do not realize how fine those guys eat!

Anyway look forward to hearing from you guys!


----------



## H2OMARK

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

If it's on a Saturday, you can count me in Jim. Sounds like a great opportunity.


----------



## 69Viking

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Sounds like a good time! Bummer part is I'd love to go but unfortunately I'll probably be at Talladega for the race! Take lots of pics!


----------



## Jamielu

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Sounds like fun!!! We'll try to schedule a trip over from Baton Rouge for that weekend!!:letsdrink


----------



## bamasam

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Well if Mark and Jamie can make it over count me in also. :bowdown

If Chris wants to make it surf and turf I can bring some venison since I have a freezer full.


----------



## Ultralite

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

I have a very large cast iron skillet that i do all my blackening on as well as the waist high cooker stand...daleputs togetherher own seasonings that will rival any store bought. some of you have been to the house and tried this first hand...

sounds like a good time and we'll mark it down...thanks for putting this on jim and chris...


----------



## Coryphaena

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Will do my best to make it over- this sounds like a great time! 

Hey Chris, how about sail cat??


----------



## badazzchef

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

yup sailcat, harheads, pigfish, pinfish, croaker, pen shells, sandfleas, bluefish, etc etc etc


----------



## Misn 1

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

How 'bout some Remora (shark suckers)?


----------



## badazzchef

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

yup sharsuckers sound good too...I mean hell we can try ladyfish I just know by looking at its dark bloody meat it will be strong...


----------



## wmcoman

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Chris....

One of the primary fish in mcdonalds fish filet is ladyfish and a couple of other trash fish. A little trivia for some of you folks.


----------



## badazzchef

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

I refuse to believe that ladyfish is in mcd's fish sandwich...pollack, cod, haddock more than likely...other wise you would have fleets of boats killing ladyfish to keep up with the worldwide demand for the filet o fish sandwich!


----------



## Hot Reels

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Count me in, especially if Jamie will be there, (she gives the best hugs) lol

Sky


----------



## jim t

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*



> *Hot Reels (3/23/2009)*Count me in, especially if Jamie will be there, (she gives the best hugs) lol
> 
> Sky




Big and tall men get bigger hugs!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead:reallycrying:reallycrying:letsdrink:letsdrink



At least NO One has suggested how to cook that green meat fish...:nonono:nonono:nonono:nonono:shedevil:shedevil

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Squirrelfish? Always hear Capt.Wes talk about how good they are to eat but have never had one make it back to the dock,at least to go on the grill. Grouper sure seem to like them though. More realistic than a ladyfish or crap like that. :sick


----------



## jim t

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*



> *bonita dan (3/23/2009)*Squirrelfish? Always hear Capt.Wes talk about how good they are to eat but have never had one make it back to the dock,at least to go on the grill. Grouper sure seem to like them though. More realistic than a ladyfish or crap like that. :sick


OKAY, OKAY... I'll ask

Mr. Gerbel Dan,

What the HECK is a squirrelfish? 

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Close cousin to a Slippery Dick.


----------



## badazzchef

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Yeah squirrel fish we can try that


----------



## SouthernAngler

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Cigar Minnows with the heads cut off, gutted, zatterained, and deep fryed???:sick


----------



## Halfmoon

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Damn it!!! Will be out of town. Man going to miss another good one.:banghead





I really want to know about the sand fleas. Please post pics and how they taste.:letsdrink







Dan....... your post scares me.


----------



## Jamielu

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Gee, thanks Sky!!!:blush:And Jim T, you know that's not true!!!!

Sounds like this is gonna be one heckuva good time - can't wait to see everyone!!!


----------



## 69Viking

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Damn this sucks, my first good chance to meet everyone and I'll be out of town! You sure you can't schedule it for a weekend when there's not a NASCAR race at Talladega!? I'll catch the Ladyfish and bring them if you change the date, they're all over Crab Island and they love fried chicken!


----------



## jim t

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

I tried the TGI FridaysCreamyChicken Pasta Carbonaratonight. Pasta Carbonara isone of my favorite Italian meals.It's available in a bag atthe frozen food section of Winn Dixie.

It wasn't good... you sprinkle on Bacon Bits at the end... it wasn't Pasta Carbonara buy ANY means...

So Pasta Carbonara is now on the list too... I'd think a simple meal... as long as you have the right ingredients...

What do you think Chris?

Jim


----------



## konz

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

I think I'll mozy on over that way my self! Let me know if I can bring anything. I make some pretty kick ass dirty rice.


----------



## need2fish

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

I'll bring a gross of sand fleas


----------



## Ocean Man

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

I can't wait, should be lots of good eats and maybe some not so good.


----------



## Runned Over

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

I'm in!!!!!! :letsparty :doh Let me check with CINCHOME. :a$$kissing emoticon


----------



## jim t

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Run Dover...

Bring her along...

oh, and...

"I've got a pool and a pond... the pond would be good for you." Ty Webb

:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil

Jim


----------



## jim t

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

My latest screw up... today I cooked a nice Salmon filet.

I did it on a cedar plank on the grill... I've got it down pretty well. just enough smokeyness and "doneness".

The cedar plank DOES make a difference.

BUT, my sause was a packaged Bernaise sause that I add chopped fresh dill to. Usually it's pretty good.

Well tonight I walked away too long and the Bernaise sauce "curdled" on the stove. Literally in a few seconds, maybe a minute,it was a clumpy oily tasteless mess.

Maybe I should cook directly alongside Chef Chris to show what can go wrong...

Jim


----------



## Ultralite

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

yeah, you really have to stir constantly...they ain't kiddin...we've found that homeade is just as easy with real yolks...better luck next time...



i'll cook with you on the "how not to" side while chef and dale put on a show...


----------



## biggamefishr

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

are we allowed to have beer at this here get together? :shedevil



If so count me in....I won't be eating any sand fleas or cockroaches or anything, but i'll sure enough drink beer


----------



## jim t

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Josh,

I'm planning on a keg... but for you "moderators"it'll be a nickel per cup... just stop by every so often and put a couple nickelsin my shirt pocket,... I'll trust you.

Jim


----------



## BananaTom

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

*This sounds like a great day!!!*

*But which day is it going to occur on ??*

*Jim, I sent a PM for the address.*

*I have some Best Stop Boudin to bring as found in Scott, Louisiana and on this link below!!!*

http://www.thebeststopsupermarket.com/welcome.htm


----------



## badazzchef

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Guys this is going to be huge and exciting! I finally perfected a food processor bearnaise/hollandaise that I will share with you...

I wouldl like to get a head count as I am sure Jim would too...


----------



## H2OMARK

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Chris, did you decide on Saturday or Sunday? Sorry if I missed it earlier.


----------



## SheYakFishr

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Sounds like a fun time to me... Hopefully... I can make the trek over there.... :letsdrink

I would LOVE to learn how to blacken anything... the right way! hehehehe


----------



## User6882

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

when is this gona be guys? ill bring some hard tails n cigar minnows lol


----------



## badazzchef

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Jim I have Saturday as our final decision is that what you have?


----------



## 69Viking

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Ok, canceled my Talladega trip so looks like I'm in! I finally get to meet more than just a couple people from the forum, sounds like a great time! Chef Chris says Saturday is the day, waiting on Jim to confirm I guess.


----------



## Coryphaena

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

I am planning on being over that weekend- it's a 3-day for me! Looking forward to seeing friends and meeting new folks!


----------



## jim t

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

It'll be on Saturday April 25th... 

Kids are welcome, I've got a pool.

Start time TBA, sometime in the afternoon... 

17 Arapaho Dr

Pensacola, FL 32507

Here's directions from Blue Angel Highway, 11 minutes, just over 6 miles:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Pensacola&1s=FL&1a=S+Blue+Angel+Pkwy+%26+Sorrento+Rd&1z=32507&1y=US&1l=30.360575&1g=-87.35873&1v=INTERSECTION&2c=Pensacola&2s=FL&2a=17+Arapaho+Dr.&2z=32507

Jim


----------



## Ultralite

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

good deal jim t...we plan on coming...the "mullet toss" is that weekend and we are working it on that sunday...will bring all blackening paraphernalia as well as some aj or grouper...


----------



## SheYakFishr

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Thanks for the directions Jim!!! 38.53 miles to ya.... :letsdrink


----------



## Jamielu

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

We'll be there - can't wait!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Dylan

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Ok so now I feel stupid...I had 2 15lb Jack Crevalle that I was trying to figure out what to do with...The Asian Market said "No, No...Nasty no one eat" I was thinking to myself WHAT THE HELL..whats the world coming too..I should of kept them for the bash..:banghead


----------



## jim t

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

I need to start a list of what people will bring and what they would like to see...

I have NO fish in my freezer, but I'll buy some if necessary. But that would be very embarrassing.

By the way, it doesn't have to be just fish... chicken, beef, venison... 

If you have an idea, share it, if you have fish bring it...

So a 2 o'clock or latershow time... 

I'll supply beer, liquor, mixers and such, but I need help with food...

Side dishes are also appreciated!!!

You DO NOT have to bring anything, but I need help all the same.

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

I'll supply beer, liquor, mixers and such (quote)



Do ya realize who your dealing with here Jim! oke Theres some real pro's that might be attending this function. :letsdrink


----------



## jim t

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

There's a liquor store 2 miles away... it'll be fine my friend, it'll be fine...

Jim


----------



## badazzchef

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

OK folks lets hear it...who is bringing wha or wants to see what??? Should I put this on an off topic thread?

I am bringing 2 fryers and some bull shark. Also some asian seasonings.

Jenny is bringing spinach artichoke dip...(for the tame tasters)


----------



## Ultralite

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

we're bringing a tater salad (5lbs. chef chris style), cooker stand and 18" cast iron skillet, aj, snapper, grouper and all the stuff to blacken them with and whatever else we need...oh and jamielu...


----------



## badazzchef

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

the last ingredient being the most important...:clap


----------



## Jamielu

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Geeeeeee, thanks Chris!!!:blush: It was great seeing you and Alex the other night! I'm lookin' forward to the party - can't wait to see everyone.:letsparty It's gonna be a good one!:letsdrink


----------



## sailsunfurled

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Thanks Jim and Bad, we will be there with some Snapper and AJ. I'll ask the boss to make her addictive potato salad also. Looking forward to learning new ways to cook fish.


----------



## DWL

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

I'm in.... See you guys there.


----------



## Runned Over

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

What time on Saturday?

Wondering if I should try and get offshore after sons baseball game or....... Would like Romelade/Cerviche SP? recipes. People love dipping!!!! :clap


----------



## jim t

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Any time after 2:00 pm till the neighbors call the cops. 

For my Marine friends,... that's when Mickey's big hand is on the 12 and his little hand is on the 2... and, please don't be confused if it's cloudy,...it's pm when the sun is up!!! 

Now that I've angered the finest fighting force in the world... I need to start a list of who else can bring some fish. If you catch something in the next couple days, please filet and freeze it... probably THURSDAY, try to keep it fresh on ice.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## badazzchef

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Im thinking 2pmish until right Jim? Look at thread under off topic for more details I do not thinki it is getting enough look here


----------



## Runned Over

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

Big hand, Little hand!!!!!!! :doh Dang Navy!!!! The Marine Corps has gone digital Shipwreck!!!! :letsdrink Catch up!!! You using Loran on the Got away??? 

Looking forward to your generous offering of your abode!!!! :bowdown May try to get out and bring some fresh Snapper to the outing!!!! :shedevil


----------



## hebegb

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

I will definitely be attending!

I need to get with you to plan your Green Egg majal!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*



> *biggamefishr (3/31/2009)*are we allowed to have beer at this here get together? :shedevil
> 
> If so count me in....I won't be eating any sand fleas or cockroaches or anything, but i'll sure enough drink beer


Ya and i'll show you how to drink beer.


----------



## jim t

*RE: Did you ever wonder how to Blacken Redfish? Or fry Sand Fleas? Or make Shrimp Scampi?*

It's TWO days away... nows the time to catch em up fillet , and put 'em on ice so we'll have FRESH fish for the party.

But any donations will be appreciated...

Thanks,

Jim


----------

